# Harpsichord music,any good recommendations?



## kenworth (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,the last time i wrote in it was to enquire about choral music and how i found it very soothing and relaxing when driving,espescially.A few kind members pointed me in the way of Rachmaninov etc,as i was clueless,and i have went on to purchase some c.d's which i love,so i thank you very much for your expertese.I have now got another equally favourite type of classical music which i hear now and again on Radio 3 or classic f.m and that is harpsichord music,i don't know why i love it but i do,once again when i'm driving espescially,it just seems to keep me calm(not that i really need it!)and make me feel good.Once again though,i'm not sure what is considered the cream of the crop or classic works when it comes to this type of strange music.Would any of you kind people make a few suggestions please?I also wouldn't mind taking some more suggestions for nice haunting choral music too! Thanks,Kenny.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Domenico Scarlatti, Jean-Philippe Rameau and Bach harpsichord sonatas.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Poulenc Concert champêtre for harpsichord and orchestra.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

There's pleanty of recordings of Bach especially of the "Well Temprered Klavier". I listened to some a while back and they didn't seem to fully do these masterpieces justice. The piano is the best way of serving Bach in my opinion.


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

François Couperin has plenty of works for harpsichord, which are quite delightful! I recommend Chritophe Rousset version.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> There's pleanty of recordings of Bach especially of the "Well Temprered Klavier". I listened to some a while back and they didn't seem to fully do these masterpieces justice. The piano is the best way of serving Bach in my opinion.


I agree. It's almost as if Bach wrote for the piano. I have the same opinion of the D. Scarlatti sonatas.

For solo harpsichord I do like Rameau's _Pieces de Clavecin_ suites. Usually I prefer the harpsichord as part of an ensemble, as the continuo, rather than solo. Then you get into the realm of almost any Bach or Handel concerto, and there are dozens of great ones.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Some contemporary composers also composed for the harpsichord such as Alan Hovhaness and Lou Harrison. Check out the Hovhaness Daddy Long Legs sonata.
His daughter, Jean Nandi was a professional in the harpsichord dept.

Jim


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

The only harpsichord piece I ever liked was "Concerto For Harpsichord" by de Falla. He was basically a Spanish composer influenced by the Impressionism of Debussy and Dukas. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## kenworth (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,that's great,these suggestions are enough to get my research off the ground,i'll try and find them on youtube or mp3 sample and hopefully i'll like them and go on to purchase recordings of them.Thank you for the suggestions so far.Kenny.


----------



## danliex (Apr 11, 2009)

Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1783)
a Spanish composer whose keyboard pieces is comparable to Scarlatti
But less known to modern music lovers

His composition is also somewhat between Baroque & Classical , quite interesting

And his harpsichord pieces is difficult to play like Scarlatti .

Here are some example of his composition


----------

